
Community-Curated Interactive Mind Maps - golanggeek
https://github.com/learn-anything/maps
======
slowmovintarget
Link to the working system: [https://learn-anything.xyz/](https://learn-
anything.xyz/)

It still has gaps, naturally, but it presents some interesting ways to start
learning.

~~~
mandeepj
i searched for 'car repair'. It keeps on giving me results for 'dna repair'
:-)

------
oceanghost
I’ve been working on something along these lines. What is your data source and
where are you planning on taking things if I may ask? We might have
overlapping interests. :)

~~~
nikivi
Our goals with the project is to present visually the most efficient paths for
learning any topic on Earth.

The focus is on progressive learning. That is if a person wants to learn
React.js. The effective path to learning it would be to learn Javascript first
as it is a Javascript library. Or in case of learning machine learning, one
should ideally have knowledge of statistics and linear algebra.

And another big focus is exploration. That is why we suggest new users
randomly a topic one can possibly learn. He/she then can press on to go learn
the topic and explore other topics related to it similar to exploring the
wiki.

As for the data source, the website will very soon be fully open to the
public, thus anyone can contribute to adding resources to any of the topics
and community can then decide which resources they find most effective.

~~~
evv
Any topic on earth.. how ambitious!!

I’m assuming your team is not qualified to review the map for every topic on
earth. So, how do you plan on crowd-sourcing the review process? How does it
compare with Wikipedia?

If I were a qualified reviewer for a given topic, why would I spend my time
reviewing this mind map in comparison to Wikipedia, which would arguably be a
better use of my time?

~~~
nikivi
The difference between Wikipedia and Learn Anything is that Wikipedia focuses
on the content. It gives a great overview of the topic and all the related
topics.

However Wikipedia is just one resource you can use to learn a topic. More
often than not, there is a very great course or YouTube videos or articles you
can read and watch to learn the topic more in depth.

That's the problem we want to solve. We want to minimise the time you spend
'finding resources' and 'things to learn' and we want to visualise the entire
learning process so you can explore and learn the content progressively
similar to Khan Academy only instead cover all topics. The actual learning
will still be done outside the website. The website only acts as a gateway to
most effective resources as chosen by the community.

As for reviewing resources being added. You are right that we can't manually
review every single one and that poses a great challenge as our focus with the
website is to present the most effective resources for learning which not
necessarily are most 'popular'. The voting system we will have in place will
be similar to Reddit in that more 'upvoted' resources will surface to the top.
Another thing we need to check is that the resources being added are actually
related to the topic where they were added. One solution to solve this, would
be to allow to flag resources that are inappropriate.

These are all quite challenging and I think interesting problems and there are
really only 2 people working at the project currently and we really hope to
bring more people into the project to help share ideas and help with solving
some of these problems. Everything is Open Source and is built with React.

Hope that answers your question.

------
hyperfekt
Very interesting! Too bad this is only for finding instruction materials. An
even bigger problem than finding learning materials I often have when
autodidactically diving into a new topic is having to build a concept map,
which is always extremely hard.

------
gavinpc
Interesting idea. An earlier iteration of this was on HN a while back.

Renders nonsense if cookies are blocked. I can tell you without looking that
you aren't using a try/catch to feature test localStorage. So many times but
it's not getting to me.

------
white-flame
Is editing purely through source files?

Are there examples of good JS-based graphically editable mind maps out there?

~~~
nikivi
Hey white-flame.

Developers of Learn Anything here. The current version that is live on the
website only allows users to edit content through JSON.

However, we are working hard on releasing a brand new version of the website
that allows editing and adding things to the maps from the website itself. And
that process should be as simple as adding links to Reddit or making a FB
post.

The most up-to-date version of our new release can be seen here:

[http://dev.learn-anything.xyz](http://dev.learn-anything.xyz)

Would really love to hear your thoughts on it. We hope to release it this
Sunday to the world. Our main focus is however to bring as many interesting
people in to contribute to the code base. Everything is Open Source and built
with React.js.

